# Where to buy ada amazonia



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

I used to buy it off the ada online shop, I think it was called Agashop or adashop but it doesn't exist anymore. I am trying to buy it again but I only see it on amazon and other various sites but its so expensive, I don't remember paying 50$ for a 9L bag of this. Where do you all buy this at? or is there another replicate substrate that also has the same side effects? such as lowering the ph of the water and making it softer. I need this for my CRS shrimps.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

think substrate source sells it. 
ADA anything is expensive, thats why I dont have 1 ADA product lol.


----------

